# So, a cupboard fell on my case...



## Error 404 (Jul 19, 2009)

Yes, that dastardly cupboard! It looked like it was my CoolerMaster Elite-333's unlucky day, as the small (yet full of heavy crap) cupboard mounted above my work area decided to dismount the wall and fall on my PC, screen, and my headset cable!
Luckily, my screen and PC internals were fine, and my PC case saved my arms from being crushed! Unfortunately, my case was broken and the cupboard landed on the headset cable, crushing it. SO, Time for an upgrade!

This is my workstation, the empty space above it is where the cupboard was mounted:









This is the offending party! Not sure how heavy, probably 30 kg or so:




My poor case!




The PSU is bent downwards, barely avoiding the motherboard. My CPU fan actually bend slightly from the impact!





So, always looking for an upgrade, I got a brand new shiny CoolerMaster Gladiator 600!
This case is great, has got four 120mm fans running and a 140mm extraction fan. The PSU is mounted underneath, and the hard drives are sideways. Unfortunately I had to make an extension on my 12 volt 4-pin ATX line, since it wasn't long enough! 
This case is beautiful, has USB ports on the FRONT (instead of the side facing the wall with my old case), and has a glowing blue fan on the front. It has soooo much airflow.













I'd recommend this case to anyone, its pretty much just a poor-man's Antec 900. 
Only problem is working with the motherboard when its installed, the top corner is really REALLY tricky to work in. 
F*cking pushpins are a nightmare in this case...

And that is the story of why you should NOT have cupboards mounted above computers!


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 19, 2009)

the case you got is a fine case for a replacement similar to the 333 in many ways

at least it wont happen again might have hurt you too thanks fuck it never fell on you mate 

liking the new case you mustve done a nice job inside mines a pain in the arse i might get a psu thats modular next time, psu has hundreds of cables and a lot need hiding the case isnt that good, just managed to fine a decent layout

sorry might i ask dear sir what was in the cupboard? one of the units in my kitchen wasnt fitted properly (we are renting till the house is sold we didnt fit it) and it fell and broke a jar of spaghetti and fucked itself sounded really loud


----------



## Error 404 (Jul 19, 2009)

Yeah I'm looking into a CoolerMaster modular 520 watt PSU for this case, since I've got cables everywhere atm (although most are out of the way).

I think my old case protected my arms from the cupboard landing on them, and I'm bloody lucky it didn't hit my head! It scared the shit out of me n my friend, let me tell you that...

And in the cupboard was: boxes full of manuals, small PC parts, a joystick, a Jenga set, a box of Floppies, binoculars, and basically odds and ends. It was completely packed with that stuff, which was probably why it fell!


----------



## Namslas90 (Jul 19, 2009)

Error 404 said:


> ...And in the cupboard was: boxes full of manuals, small PC parts, a joystick, a Jenga set, a box of Floppies, binoculars, and basically odds and ends. It was completely packed with that stuff, which was probably why it fell!



No it fell because it was not properly mounted as evident by only 2 screws holes in the wall.
Had the cupboard been mounted with four screws with the proper hollow wall anchors and/or steel screws into the studs, it would not have fallen.

Only two screws is just silly.


----------



## exleper (Jul 23, 2009)

Improperly mounted cupboards kill!


----------



## Creatre (Jul 23, 2009)

I'm pretty sure my Antec 900 would not have survived that cupboard, lol. Nice new setup though.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jul 23, 2009)

Great reason for a case upgrade LOL!  Looks sweet bro!


----------



## Chryonn (Jul 23, 2009)

admit it, you were praying that that cupboard would fall on top just so you could upgrade your rig! lol i'm messin' witcha! 
but sorry to hear it did dent your beloved case. i'm surprised your CD player wasn't knobbled by the wayward cupboard, but then again it might not have been there.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 23, 2009)

Ouch.


----------

